# Film Music Network? Any experiences with them?



## yellowstudio (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah so the thread title basically says it all. I stumbled across their site at http://filmmusic.net and was wondering if any of you guys working in the industry have any insight to share if they're a worthwhile and legit outfit. 

I browsed through their current listings and was surprised they had listings on right now that were looking for original christmas songs, but I guess that's all got to do with anticyclic investments 

Also, one listing made me grin immediately, so I have to copy it verbatim here:

"COMPOSER NEEDED IMMEDIATELY FOR INDIE DRAMA
Florida based indie filmmaker is seeking a composer immediately for a feature film based on a true story about actual events in the herbal incense business (Job 5308)" 

Herbal incense business...sounds about right 0oD :lol: 

so long
Andreas


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 14, 2012)

I've never seen any legit listings in there, mostly trolling for free music to exploit. Oh and you have to pay to submit. The money is going in the wrong direction.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 14, 2012)

*SCAM*


----------



## yellowstudio (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys, if those aren't quick and unanimous responses...

Actually I used the search function before I posted this and I read an older thread about Sohrab Mirmontazehri here http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18669, the last post is Danny Poit stating that he submitted work to them and other sites in the same vein. Would be interesting to hear what he's got to say about that, he didn't seem completely devastated with the outcome. 

Not to say that I don't trust you guys, I had the same gut feeling. I'd just like to hear his take on it. 

But another point, if someone with more experience could clarify this listing about the christmas music stuff for me: http://www.submitmx.com/projects_listings.php?id=1009. There's no mention of compensation of any kind. Surely there will be some compensation if and when a song gets placed, right? I mean, RIGHT?

so long
Andreas


----------



## musicformedia (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

I've used it about 5 or 6 times for various listings. Twice I had "success" - as in I was accepted.

First one was to join a music licensing company called "Song Match Makers Network" or Silk and Denim Music: http://www.silkanddenimmusic.com/home.html

They required me to sign over copyrights, so I said no thank you. 

Second one was to join a music licensing company called Twisted Jukebox - had my music included on a compilation: http://www.twistedjukebox.com/pm-the_story.shtml

Made no money from Twisted Jukebox yet, but they are very nice to deal with and know what they are doing.

I still get the industry listings from FMN, but ignore them nowadays. What you're submitting your music to for the price of each submission is basically either a very low paying opportunity that you don't have much chance of getting, or entry into a music library - which you can just do for free yourself without having to pay FMN to submit to them for you.

Just my opinion anyway...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 3, 2017)

reddognoyz said:


> I've never seen any legit listings in there, mostly trolling for free music to exploit. Oh and you have to pay to submit. The money is going in the wrong direction.





True stuff!


----------



## mouse (Nov 3, 2017)

5 year old thread revived...*checks if its "Desire Inspires"*.....yep!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 3, 2017)

I checked out the listings. It is true that they are low budget/no budget projects. Why waste composers’ time?


----------

